# Cesarean delivery / lysis of pelvic adhesions



## astough (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

My doctor performed a cesarean delivery on a patient but due to severe adhesions he spent 2 hours doing lysis of these adhesions. I am assuming that I can bill for the lysis of adhesions as well as the delivery with a 22 modifier - if I can bill this, would I put the modifier on the 59510  (delivery) or 58740 (adhesiolysis)?


----------



## bonzaibex (Feb 17, 2014)

Lysis of Adhesions (LOA) is very often bundled into the primary surgery.  In my opinion, you'd be better off reporting the 59510-22 only and trying to get extra money for the extra time and effort doing the LOA part.  You could try billing the 58740-22 & 59510, but chances are the 58740 will be bundled.  

Becky, CPC


----------



## astough (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input. Wish me luck =)


----------

